# Southfield Fishing Derby?



## Hunt-all (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any info. on the "Derby"? The info. page says Saturday May 2nd. Well today is Saturday, but it's not the second. Was it today, or is it tomorrow? Any info. would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry, but it was today.

City of Southfield to host 26th annual Fishing Derby Saturday, May 1

The city of Southfield Parks & Recreation department invites all anglers to participate in the 26th annual Southfield Fishing Derby on Saturday, May 1 from 8 a.m.-2 p.m. at the Rouge River at Valley Woods Trail.

A portion of the Rouge River will be stocked with 10-to-13-inch rainbow trout. Participants are not required to secure a Fishing License for this event; however, there is a five-fish limit. Prizes will be awarded for special fish caught. All anglers must bring their own equipment and bait (a single hook with corn bait is recommended). There is no pre-registration required.

Children 12 and younger and disabled individuals can fish from 8-9 a.m.; all ages can join in from 9 a.m.- 2 p.m., with prizes awarded immediately following. Parking will be available at the Raymond James Building on the south side of Civic Center Drive, just east of Telegraph Road.

For more information, call Southfield Park Services at (248) 796-4630. 





http://www.cityofsouthfield.com/New...ual-Fishing-Derby-Saturday-May-1/Default.aspx


----------



## Hunt-all (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks. Thought it would be a Saturday, not a Sunday. The info. that I read said the 2nd, I should have known better. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------

